

The story of Apollo 17, and why we haven't been back to the Moon - k4jh
http://io9.com/the-real-story-of-apollo-17-and-why-we-never-went-ba-1670503448

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion from 24 hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8749619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8749619)

